# Ferplast 140 cage



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi

Does anybody know where i can get one of these cages? Ive been to [email protected] but they are sold out!! 

Thanks


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

ebay? preloved sometimes have some? x


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

hi ya!!

Ive checked there, there is one on ebay for about £100 but was just wonderign if anybody knew of any xx

Hope Norm's ok!! xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

They sell them here

Ferplast Rabbit 140 Cage For Rabbits and Guineas : Rabbit & Guinea Pig


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Pets @ home seem to be the cheapest for them though.... when are they back in stock Kelly? I got a Ferplast 120 from them few weeks ago for when I bring my 2 in in the evenings for a short while!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Umber im not sure when they are back in stock they didnt even know if they were getting anymore in. They had the ferplast 120s there, they are huge too but i want one of the bigger ones if i can get one, has it been ok for you?


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> Hi Umber im not sure when they are back in stock they didnt even know if they were getting anymore in. They had the ferplast 120s there, they are huge too but i want one of the bigger ones if i can get one, has it been ok for you?


what do you want to use it for? Is it for Stan? I think its ok but only for a short while as it is huge but with 2 rabbits it is still small as my Flake is quite big! I think its fine for sleeping in over night or to bring them inside for a fe hours etc but not longer than that!

Im having a slight issue with [email protected] regarding it! They didnt give me the correct water bottle that is suppsed to come with it! They just chucked in some cheap rubbish one so Ive told them I want the proper one when I saw the others a few days later they have said bring the other bottle in after they tried acting like they didnt know what i was talking about so lets see if they give me the correct bottle!


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

I had a smaller cage from [email protected] when I had hedgehogs and the bottle it came with was to be honest really rubbish..it leaked to start. I managed to solve it and then gave it to norman but the metal end comes out really easy and he flooded his cage afew times by tugging on it so I had to buy a better one. He now has the BIG glass one with the duck that floats in the top.....its much stronger. If its the same kind of bottle I recommend you get another so you can choose a good quality! x


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

umber said:


> what do you want to use it for? Is it for Stan? I think its ok but only for a short while as it is huge but with 2 rabbits it is still small as my Flake is quite big! I think its fine for sleeping in over night or to bring them inside for a fe hours etc but not longer than that!
> 
> Im having a slight issue with [email protected] regarding it! They didnt give me the correct water bottle that is suppsed to come with it! They just chucked in some cheap rubbish one so Ive told them I want the proper one when I saw the others a few days later they have said bring the other bottle in after they tried acting like they didnt know what i was talking about so lets see if they give me the correct bottle!


Wel it was going to be for Barney and Dexie to sleep in but was also thinking about getting one for Stan just to put him in overnight but let him have free run the rest of the time but not decided yet as he is ok as he is at the moment just having free range of the kitchen/conservatory!

Cheeky buggers make sure they change it for you!! x


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

have you made the decision to keep them indoor then?

We finally sold our old fishtank today that had been taking up loads of room in the kitchen. So I dismantled normans cage as he has free reign anyway so decided why bother and moved all his stuff about so it fit better in the kitchen....he was soooo confused for ages! But luckily went and used his litter tra which I ha moved to another corner - phew! x


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

mimi g said:


> I had a smaller cage from [email protected] when I had hedgehogs and the bottle it came with was to be honest really rubbish..it leaked to start. I managed to solve it and then gave it to norman but the metal end comes out really easy and he flooded his cage afew times by tugging on it so I had to buy a better one. He now has the BIG glass one with the duck that floats in the top.....its much stronger. If its the same kind of bottle I recommend you get another so you can choose a good quality! x


I think thats the one they gave me mimi g they cheap rubbish one yes it leaks too uggg!

I have the glass bottles one 2 of them one in their hutch and 1 in their run they are fantastic!

I just want them to give me the correct one for the cage and they will do so lol!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

mimi g said:


> have you made the decision to keep them indoor then?
> 
> We finally sold our old fishtank today that had been taking up loads of room in the kitchen. So I dismantled normans cage as he has free reign anyway so decided why bother and moved all his stuff about so it fit better in the kitchen....he was soooo confused for ages! But luckily went and used his litter tra which I ha moved to another corner - phew! x


ha ha i bet he is a happy bun!! I havent decided what to do yet, its begining to get really hard, they have tried to attack Stan 3 times over the weekend even though we have tried to keep them separated we had a few accidents and i just cant keep risking it, im not sure what to do at the moment!! Its stressing me out so much!! And Dexie has been soo mardy all weekend i feel like a bad mum at the moment as not sure what to do and have to keep locking Dexie and Barney up while Stan is out and vice versa but Barney just jumped over the NIC cage!!


----------

